# Feature 6-0-0 and Jack's 20-20-20 for ornamental shrubs and trees



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Is anyone using Feature 6-0-0 and/or Jack's 20-20-20 to fertilize their ornamental shrubs and trees?

I am looking for a single fertilizer combination for roses, azaleas, ornamental grasses, and assorted annuals.

What liquid fertilizer program are you using?


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Based on @Greendoc's advice in another thread, this should be a good combination.

I'm going to use this combo soon and interested in knowing what rates I should use for foliar feed vs. root irrigation. My plants are mostly roses, hydrangeas, gardenias, and some perennial & annual flowers.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

1/2 oz per gallon of each applied as a heavy spray/drench. If foliar only, cut rates to 1/4 oz per gallon


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> 1/2 oz per gallon of each applied as a heavy spray/drench. If foliar only, cut rates to 1/4 oz per gallon


Thanks! I'm going to try both options :thumbup:

@Bermuda_Triangle do you have FEature & 20-20-20 at hand or you're thinking of buying some? If you can't find FEature try Main Event, that's what I bought this year. I also bought Grow More 20-20-20 on Amazon.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

@Awar I ordered Jacks 20-20-20 but it has not arrived yet. I have two bags of Feature 6-0-0.

I have a generic 20-20-20 I was going to test with Feature on a few potted roses and record a time lapse vs another rose using Miracle Grow and Epsom Salt and use an unfertilized rose as the control subject.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Bermuda_Triangle said:


> @Awar I ordered Jacks 20-20-20 but it has not arrived yet. I have two bags of Feature 6-0-0.
> 
> I have a generic 20-20-20 I was going to test with Feature on a few potted roses and record a time lapse vs another rose using Miracle Grow and Epsom Salt and use an unfertilized rose as the control subject.


That'll be a good experiment :thumbup:

I just applied Main Event + 20-20-20 to a few plants as heavy drench / irrigation and I look forward to see the response. I will spray as foliar app on some other plants. I'll just experiment and see how they respond and what's more convenient to apply...


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Awar said:


> Bermuda_Triangle said:
> 
> 
> > @Awar I ordered Jacks 20-20-20 but it has not arrived yet. I have two bags of Feature 6-0-0.
> ...


Did you soil drench using a hose end sprayer?


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Bermuda_Triangle said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> > Bermuda_Triangle said:
> ...


I was going to, but I just mixed 4 gallons in a 5 gallon bucket and watered the plants.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> 1/2 oz per gallon of each applied as a heavy spray/drench. If foliar only, cut rates to 1/4 oz per gallon


1/2 oz of each or combined?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

0.5 oz each


----------

